# Aphonopelma aberrans(Casa Blanca Chesnut)



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi all,

Just wandering if anyone can tell me how these are kept?
Looked up what i can find and thats not alot.
Anyone got any exprerience in these?
Chees, John


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

ph0bia did a caresheet for A. abberans http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/259827-tarantula-caresheets-4.html 
Lee at spidershop looked over that particular one.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> ph0bia did a caresheet for A. abberans http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/259827-tarantula-caresheets-4.html
> Lee at spidershop looked over that particular one.


Cheers Garlicpickle :2thumb:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

I can now say it's accurate too, as yes, Lee, the guy who collected these spiders, looked it over for me... The biggest mistake in there originally is that I thought they were from Casablanca, Morocco (hush you) not Casablanca, Chile. The sheet was swiftly altered and approved.

Enjoy what is a very pretty (and surprisingly docile - I handle mine easily) species =)


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm pimping for you now ph0bia :lol2:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> I'm pimping for you now ph0bia :lol2:


:2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll speak to you later about my commission :whistling2:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> I'll speak to you later about my commission :whistling2:


Sorry, I'm a non-profit organisation :whip:

But to stay on topic, hope the caresheet helps, John, they're a beautiful little species and quite friendly, I find. 
Hope all goes well!


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

ph0bia said:


> Sorry, I'm a non-profit organisation :whip:
> 
> But to stay on topic, hope the caresheet helps, John, they're a beautiful little species and quite friendly, I find.
> Hope all goes well!


 Cheers Phobia, :2thumb:

John


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

there a very beautifull docile species indeed, i keep my adult female and her offspring dry like grammostolas with just a water bowl in the females enclosure for humidity


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

andyh75 said:


> there a very beautifull docile species indeed, i keep my adult female and her offspring dry like grammostolas with just a water bowl in the females enclosure for humidity


 cheers:lol2:


----------

